# Marriage annulment



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Marriage annulment in the Philippines. How long does it take and what is the cost?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Dumbo said:


> Marriage annulment in the Philippines. How long does it take and what is the cost?


Depends

If a Filipino married to a Filipino or ...

Filipino married to a foreigner 

And after annulment if the filipino person is going to marry a fellow Filipino

Or if she's going to marry a foreigner after annulment 

All this will factor into a painless low cost separation or million peso pay off. 

And in some cases life time payment to spouse to keep things quite 

And in rarer cases, prospective fiance ended up being charged for adultery ..

Details please ?

Welcome to Philippines


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you Simon, It requires a lot of thought.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

My now-wife required 3 years to obtain an annulment from her first husband, who is Filipino, and he cooperated and paid half for the annulment in which he was cited as abusive.
(One needs to cite a reason for the annulment.)
So their annulment should have gone fast, but it took about three years.
During the process, the lawyer provided a NSO certificate which declared my wife as single, but my wife recognized it as a fake and kept pressure on the lawyer to get the annulment completed. My wife had paid an expedite fee with the understanding that the process would only take 12 months, not three years.

I heard of a Filipina celebrity who wanted an annulment from her Filipino husband, who did not want the annulment, and it took the woman 7 years to get the annulment. 

I have also heard of people who were able to get annulments in 12 months.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

EuroBob said:


> I have also heard of people who were able to get annulments in 12 months.


Kris Aquino expedited hers in less time than that. And her reason included her husband infecting her with some sexual disease .. I think...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I you want to get a divorce instead of waiting for an annulment, I've heard Guam is the place to go for a quickie divorce for Americans. Not sure if other nationalities can do it too, but it might be worth looking in to.


----------

